# Installing Mac OSX 10.4.5 on PC



## Ogata (Nov 6, 2004)

I tried various resources and used Jar's DVD's to install it on my friends PC and I got 10.4.8 to boot up and go into the installation screen and install but when it rebooted, it would not load up Mac OS after the Apple Screen. What did I do wrong / what resources / links should I look up upon? I plan to make this into a Dual boot system.

Currently he has a P4 3.0GHZ and 512 ram with a newly added 600W PSU. More info would greatly be appreciated as this is my first time tackling Mac OS X.

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

sorry, but it is against the law to install os x on anything other than an apple computer. we will not help you.


----------

